# ausnahmsweise keinen Spaziergang machen (Akkusativ + Bestimmung)



## Blixa

Hola!!

Tengo una gran duda sobre el orden de colocación si tengo Akkusativ + Angaben debido a un ejercicio que tengo que completar

En la oración "Sag ihr, dass wir heute ausnahmsweise keinen Spaziergang machen"  debo añadir "wegen des Unwetters"

Me queda claro que el Angaben tiene el orden TEKAKOKOMOLO:
- TEmporal
- KAusal
- KOnzessiv
- KOnditional
- MOdal
- LOkal

Perooo "keinen Spaziergang" es el Akkusativ, no???

El ejercicio segun yo queda:

Sag ihr, dass wir heute wegen des Unwetters ausnahmsweise keinen Spaziergang machen ----> Esta bien?

Pero por que el "keinen Spaziergang" esta al final? "asunahmsweise" que tipo de Angabe es? Estoy confundida 

Muchas gracias por su explicación y correción.


----------



## FireRaptor

Yo corregiría el "Sag ihr", porque estás hablando en tercera persona plural, por lo tanto creería que debes utilizar el "ihnen" . En lo demás, añadir "Wegen des Unwetters" sería ya algo adicional, como explicando la razón, pero yo creo que esa parte se puede omitir si tu así lo deseas y la oración seguiría estando correcta.


----------



## Alemanita

Blixa said:


> Hola!!
> 
> Sag ihr, dass wir heute wegen des Unwetters ausnahmsweise keinen Spaziergang machen ----> Esta bien?
> 
> Pero por que el "keinen Spaziergang" esta al final? "asunahmsweise" que tipo de Angabe es?



Está perfecto!

Creo que _ausnahmsweise_ es MOdal.

Creo que_ keinen Spaziergang _siempre está al final.

Pero sólo soy germanoparlante nativa y no estudié gramática. Por lo tanto, las explicaciones te las darán los otros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

> Yo corregiría el "Sag ihr", porque estás hablando en tercera persona plural, por lo tanto creería que debes utilizar el "ihnen"



Fire: ¿cuál es la tercera persona plural que se está hablando? Me parece un simple imperativo (sag) con complemento indirecto (a ella) "dile a ella".

Blixa: keine*n* Spaziergang es acusativo, en efecto, lo puedes deducir a través del análisis gramatical (¿quién? wir-> machen -> ¿qué? eine*n* Spaziergang). El objeto generalmente va al final de las frases. Tendencialmente TODO el sentido de la frase alemana aparece siempre al final de la construcción (habrás notado que los números se dicen inversamente).

ausnahmsweise es simplemente un adverbio.


----------



## FireRaptor

Oh, no me había dado cuenta, tienes razón, esque como no escribió la frase original en español que se quería traducir pensé que querría transmitirle ese mensaje a un grupo de personas, no solo a una en particular; pero de todas formas creo que no sobraba decirlo. Igual, creo que aunque tienen significados distintos, las dos frases estarían correctas.


----------



## Blixa

Muchas Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!

Eso significa que el Objeto directo (Akkusativ) va al final de toda la oracion, casi siempre?

por ejemplo, no tengo problema con el clásico ejemplo de colocacion con Dativ y Akkusativ:

- Die Mutter kocht dem Baby die Suppe
- Die Mutter kocht sie ihm

Peroooooo la duda viene cuando  aparecen todos los Angaben y ya no se donde poner el Akkusativ, pero si dicen que generalmente van al final, asi lo hare


----------

